# Prosoccer.ws - Free Football Tips for SEASON 2021/2022



## moneyspill (Aug 6, 2021)

Dear Punters; Starting from August 2021 i will be Sharing my Winning Soccer and Football Tips with you all for FREE for the Rest of the 2021/2022 European Season. 
You Can View Our Soccer Tips Daily Via this *Thread on this Forum* and Stick to the Following Steps while following our Tips; 

1. Join Our Free Soccer Tips Telegram Channel *@https://t.me/Prosoccerws*
 
2. Also you can Bookmark Our *Website* on your Browser to Access Our Free 

Soccer Tips 24/7 via; *Prosoccer.ws*
 
3. Our Daily Odds Ranges from 1.70 and 2.0 Plus and We Offer Booking Codes from *1xBet*.

4. Note: To get the Best Odd at all time, We will be Using *1XBet Sports Book*  and all Booking Codes will be from this *Betting Company!!*

5. Use Promo Code: *"Moneyspill"* to get a Welcome Bonus up to 200% on your first Deposit Using *1XBet Sports Book*.

*SEE YOU HERE DAILY FROM 10-AM*


----------



## moneyspill (Aug 7, 2021)

Saturday, 7 August, 2021

BOOKING CODE: SQ5EM

 Bodens VS Friska Viljor 

TIP: Over2 goals

 Rot-weiss Essen VS Verl 

TIP: Over1.5 goals

 Wil 1900 VS Yverdon Sport 

TIP: Over1.5 goals

 Tallinna Kalev VS Flora Tallinn II 

TIP: Over2.5 goals

TOTAL ODD = 2.03

 Use Promo Code: *"Moneyspill"* to get a Welcome Bonus up to 200% on your first Deposit Using *1XBet Sports Book*.

Soccer Tips 24/7 via; *Prosoccer.ws*


----------



## moneyspill (Aug 14, 2021)

*Saturday, 14 August, 2021*
*
TODAY’S BOOKING CODE - 96VN5

 Chelsea VS Crystal Palace 

TIP: Over1.5 goals

 Utsiktens VS Ifk Malmo 

TIP: Home Over1.5 goals

 Admira Wacker VS Salzburg 

TIP: Away win

 Slovan Bratislava VS Zemplin 

TIP: Home Over1.5 goals

 Benfica VS Arouca 

TIP: Home Over1.5 goals

 Psg VS Strasbourg 

TIP: Home Over1.5 goals
*
*TOTAL ODD = 4.40*

Use Promo Code: *"Moneyspill"* to get a Welcome Bonus up to 200% on your first Deposit Using *1XBet Sports Book*.

Soccer Tips 24/7 via; *Prosoccer.ws*


----------



## moneyspill (Aug 15, 2021)

*JOIN OUR TELEGRAM CHANNEL TO SEE MORE: **t.me/Prosoccerws*
*
PROSOCCER TIPS TODAY RESULT

Sunday, 15 August, 2021

TODAY’S TICKET [VS6U5] WON

Today at 5:57 AM

 Shanghai Port VS Tianjin Tiger 

TIP: Home Over1.5 Result: 5-0

 Sarawak United VS Perak II 

TIP: Home Over1.5 Result: 4-1

TOTAL ODD: 2.13 WON

OUR ROLLOVER TIP DAY #3 IS READY

PRO ROLLOVER #3

Sunday, 15 August, 2021

BET 3 OF BASEBALL ROLLOVER [GG8Z5]

37 mins ago

 Texas Rangers VS Oakland Athletics 

TIP: Away Over3.5

 SF Giants VS Colorado Rockies 

TIP: Home Over3.5
*
*TOTAL ODD: 2.14 *

Use Promo Code: *"Moneyspill"* to get a Welcome Bonus up to 200% on your first Deposit Using *1XBet Sports Book*.

Soccer Tips 24/7 via; *Prosoccer.ws*


----------



## moneyspill (Aug 16, 2021)

*PROSOCCER.WS TIPS*

*Monday, 16 August, 2021

JOIN OUR TELEGRAM CHANNEL TO SEE MORE: **t.me/Prosoccerws*

*TODAY’S TICKET 1XBET BOOKING CODE; FSUCN

 Crotone VS Brescia 

TIP: Over1.5 goals

 Bologna VS Ternana 

TIP: Atleast one team to score Ov1.5

 Yeni Malatyaspor VS Trabzonspor 

TIP: X2

 Jong Ajax VS Dordrecht 

TIP: Atleast one team to score Ov1.5

 Giresunspor VS Galatasaray 

TIP: X2

TOTAL ODD: 3.31*


Use Promo Code: *"Moneyspill"* to get a Welcome Bonus up to 200% on your first Deposit Using *1XBet Sports Book*.



Soccer Tips 24/7 via; *Prosoccer.ws*


----------



## moneyspill (Aug 17, 2021)

*PROSOCCER.WS TIPS*
*
Tuesday, 17 August, 2021

TICKET BOOKING CODE; HZ7GN

 Swindon Supermarine VS Metropolitan 

TIP: Home to score

 Wigan Athletic VS Wycombe 

TIP: Home to score

 Rochdale VS Forest Green 

TIP: Away to score

 Poole Town VS Tiverton Town 

TIP: Home to score
*
*TOTAL ODD: 2.20

JOIN OUR TELEGRAM CHANNEL TO SEE MORE: t.me/Prosoccerws*


----------



## moneyspill (Aug 18, 2021)

*PROSOCCER.WS TIPS*
*
Wednesday, 18 August, 2021

BOOKING CODE: E1HNN

 Renova VS Borec 

TIP: Home to score

 Gnistan VS Pk35 Helsinki 

TIP: Home to score

 Stomil VS Korona Kielce 

TIP: Home to score

 Stjordals Blink VS Raufoss 

TIP: Away to score

 VFL Osnabrucks VS MSV Duisburg 

TIP: Away to score
*
*TOTAL ODD: 3.19

JOIN OUR TELEGRAM CHANNEL TO SEE MORE: t.me/Prosoccerws*


----------



## moneyspill (Aug 19, 2021)

*TODAYS RESULT*


----------



## moneyspill (Aug 20, 2021)

*PROSOCCER.WS TIPS*
*
Friday, 20 August, 2021

TODAY’S BOOKING TICKET PS9AP

 Al-Batin VS Abha 

TIP: Over1.5 goals

 Hannover II VS Delmenhorst 

TIP: Over2 goals

 Dordrecht VS Utrecht II 

TIP: Over1.5 goals

 Nec VS Pec Zwolle 

TIP: Over1.5 goals

 Taff’s Well VS Afan Lido 

TIP: Over1.5 goals

 Brest VS Psg 

TIP: Away win
*
*TOTAL ODD: 3.13*


----------



## moneyspill (Aug 20, 2021)

*“I’m a financial advisor by trade and realised quite early on that betting is overlooked as an investment opportunity”*
*
PROSOCCER.WS TIPS RESULT

Friday, 20 August, 2021

TODAY’S TICKET [PS9AP]

 Al-Batin VS Abha 

TIP: Over1.5 goals Result: 2-1 

 Hannover II VS Delmenhorst 

TIP: Over2 goals Result: 1-1 (Refund)

 Dordrecht VS Utrecht II 

TIP: Over1.5 goals Result: 2-2 

 Nec VS Pec Zwolle 

TIP: Over1.5 goals Result: 2-0 

 Taff’s Well VS Afan Lido 

TIP: Over1.5 goals Result: 2-1 

 Brest VS Psg 

TIP: Away win Result: 2-4 
*
*TOTAL ODD: 3.13 WON*


----------



## Yanek (Aug 21, 2021)

Очень полезная информация.


----------



## moneyspill (Aug 21, 2021)

Yanek said:


> Очень полезная информация.


Please use English Please


----------



## moneyspill (Aug 22, 2021)

*PROSOCCER.WS TIPS RESULT*
*
Saturday, 21 August, 2021

 Fremad VS Koge 

TIP: Over1.5 goals Result: 2-0 

 Eintracht Braunschweig VS Zwickau 

TIP: Over1.5 goals Result: 2-0 

 Vfb Lubeck VS Altonaer 

TIP: Over2 goals Result: 7-0 

 Heider VS Phonix Lubeck 

TIP: Over1.5 goals Result: 2-3 
*
*TOTAL ODD: 2.09 WON *


----------



## moneyspill (Sep 12, 2021)

*JOIN OUR TELEGRAM CHANNEL TO SEE MORE: t.me/Prosoccerws*


----------

